# big Swarm



## Bee Matt (Aug 1, 2013)

Cool.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

yes it is late, but I have an observation hive and today I see that they are drawing down two queen cups into swarm cells.....so I expect them to take off in a few days also. And I talked with a fellow beekeeper last night and she had a big swarm the day before yesterday...Crazy bees!


----------



## beemilk (Sep 12, 2012)

My observation hive swarmed last Saturday and collected high up in a maple tree .... too high to retrieve. They stayed there, through two days of rain, and cool temperatures. I put out a few swarm traps but to no avail. It finally moved on today (Wed.) to regions unknown.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

It is all that global warming. August is going to be like the only June. So get ready to see many swarms in the future. Just don't tell any other bee keepers, I want to benefit from the changes in swarm patterns.


----------



## Bee Matt (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm putting out a few swarm traps for sure than ! I've read that its best yo put them up high ? Why and any suggestion on height ?


----------



## BEAKLEY74 (Aug 14, 2013)

This swarm was about 12 foot high in a cedar tree. I just climbed the extension ladder and took the whole branch.


----------



## nobull56 (Mar 30, 2013)

They say 8 to 15 feet, but I've seen them above that most times. This year two swarms on the ground!


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I didn't have a chance to get into the hives today but this after noon I noticed a lot of bees looking around the old house like they were scouts I have to leave town tommorow they will probably swarm then


----------



## nater37 (Aug 15, 2013)

That is awesome, it makes my swarm look pitiful


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

nobull56 said:


> They say 8 to 15 feet, but I've seen them above that most times. This year two swarms on the ground!


The swarm that moved into my empty nuk yesterday was only off the ground by 2", sitting on bricks laid flat. That's the nuk that wasn't baited. I have a baited nuk about 30 feet away about 3 feet off the ground and today it has a few visitors again. Not as many as yesterday so I wonder if an after swarm is thinking about moving in. The highest I've ever put a bait hive is 5'. I'm not strong enough to do what Beakley74 did.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Bev... If you are in the Moore Haven area, you can set up a bait hive and see if a Fall swarm will move into it. They have before.

The one I caught a couple of years ago was sitting on a blue plastic tub, total of about 2 1/2 feet off the ground. 

All of my bait hives (in Kentucky), are on those blue plastic tubs, (I leave them out all Winter and the plastic tubs keep the mice out of the hives), or steel 55 gallon drums. I don't put mine high off the ground, and I catch a fair number of swarms each year.

cchoganjr


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Cleo, we are staying on the east coast, Fort Lauderdale, for a few days after the Michael Bush day in West Palm Beach this weekend. I'm checking the map to see about heading back home via Moore Haven...just might do that, and switch out the shed boxes too. Thanks!


----------

